# Sebastian Inlet 2-11-08



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Fished Sebastian outgoing tide. 7-8:30pm

fished a 1oz.red tail Hawk for two blues was cut off on the 3rd.

Action was fast and furious saw people catching numerous Mogan Bull reds at the end. Two 100lb plus tarpon some small Snook, tons of Blues caught.:fishing:

As luck would have it i forgot my tackle Box so i headed to Witey's Bait and Tackle but they were closed.

So there went the idea of fishing the Tide change
ohwell called it a night.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

What where the Reds and Tarpon being caught on?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Rods and reels probably


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

barty b said:


> Rods and reels probably


bad barty!!!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I owed 'Em one


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

almost spat the morning caffiene shot over the keyboard.  Always one for a wiseace comment, eh bbarty?!


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

I walked right into that one.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

allaroundfishin said:


> What where the Reds and Tarpon being caught on?



Fresh bait on an egg sinker for the reds. Live of dead will work.
Tarpon where hitting 2-3oz jig bucktails.

And Rod and Reels help...


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

What about hooks I have tried fishin with just a Rod and Reel even had line but I forgot Hooks couldnt catch nothing. Take that back I got weeds.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Hooks help as well.. sometimes underrated but very useful.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Vic,
where have you been this past weekend. We have been killing them. We usually are home around 8:30, that's how good the bite is. Actually i got 12, but you know, i always give the other 6 to Frelin. Cause he can't catch anything.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

HellRhay--What are you catching over at Sebastian right now?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Catching*

With Dead mullet tails cut off and live Jumbo shrimp. 

was insane with severall simultainious hook ups and only having a couple of those ring nets- there was a waiting line more than once besides this means someone has to put thier rod down to work the ring net for someone else.




Rods and Reels work but its not as effective as Free gaffing. Reds were so thick u could have walked accross the Inlet to the south Jetty.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

SnookMook said:


> HellRhay--What are you catching over at Sebastian right now?


pompano's are there. using the inlet as a shield against the 15-20 knot winds. fish the surf. there's also tarpon there and reds. havent chased the bigger fish yet as i have been busy chasing the pomps.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

HellRhay--Thanks. I didn't know the pompano were still biting the heavy winds. 

That's good to know. I should have made the drive up there this past weekend, but I figured it was too windy.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

they are caught in the atlantic ocean


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

fished the inlet yesterday. it was a bit cold with stiff north wind. still quite many people there. Saw several snook caught with couple of keepers. many blk drums and sheepheads. I was targeting pomp over the N surf side. Caught 4 tb, all on clamp. Also caught several small blk drums with one keeper, several whitings all on clamps but no hookup with sandflea.
Thanks Hellrhay for the direction. It was a long drive but worth it.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

you got 4? not bad...
where was the wind coming from?
north or south?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

You caught 4 tablespoons all on clamps?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

*pomp*

I have not fish the surf lately, but was informed by several co-workers today that pomps are in the surf in North Brevard county that is included PlayaLinda/CCAFS Beaches. Saturday's low tide is about 8:30 AM, wind North 5-10 mph, wave 2-3 ft. It will be a good fishing day - wade out to your waist, then cast as far as you could that is where pomps called HOME.

Don't forget to write a report if you go fishing. I will be Mr. Mom on Sat. - so it's NO fishing.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

DVO, is low tide the best for pomps?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Be careful using ring nets they are considered illegal here in Fla.:beer::fishing:


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Pat,
You know what!... All materials I read so far said "2 hours before and 2 hours after HIGH tide is the best for pomps fishing" , BUT my and fisher buddies' experience this season show that 1 hour before and 1 hour after LOW tide, pomps bite NON-STOP. Only problem with low tide, pomps seems to like deeper water, that means they are very far out, you have to wade out to cast to reach them. I hope this help.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

It was north and stiff wind as I mentioned in my post. All my pomp catches were bigger than tablespoon but were all throw-back (TB). I echo DVO that low tide is better for pomp at Playalinda beach.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

How far is far? I can do the wading, but wondering if I can cast that far even then. I can't cast too far with my mono on spinning reel..not like a baitcaster reel.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

TB= Tuberculosis


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Pat,

How far is far enough? - well, just imagine this: I'm a 5'5" tall, 130 lbs, handle a 12' Tsunami Trophy with 4oz weight with a double drop with sandflea or clam for bait - how far you think I can cast?. So if you are 6'5", 200 lbs with the same tackle, then you probably DON'T have to wade out like I do. On LOW tide, they are out there just pass 2nd sand bar.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, i think i have that same rod?! Waist deep will do it? Is there a favorite lot there at playalinda you like better than others?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Don't ask me why - I like lot 1 and 11. For some reason, lot 11 I always found more flea than other lot.


----------

